# Right out of school!



## kkcheckmate@gmail.com (Apr 13, 2013)

I finished my medical coding/billing studies in March and am now looking for work.  I live in Franconia but am willing to relocate.  Is it even possible to get a coding job before certification?  How about medical billing, is that easier?  Are there companies who employ newbies so we can get our experience to qualify for certification?  thank you!!!


----------



## lisaartis (May 8, 2013)

*Newbies*

I just finished too in April and trying to relocate to Texas and was oping, praying someone is willing to hire without certification.  I plan to get my CPC next month.  I have noticed that a lot of us newbies are having a hard time because everyone wants some kind of experience.  I'm a newbie myself but I have resigned to the fact that our best bet is hit the hospitals and medical centers and talk with the coding managers about some kind of externship, paid or not, we have to get experienced somehow.  On a brighter side, my fellow newbies that have gone this route have gotten hired within 90 days, not saying that's going to happen with us, but hey its a positive start.


----------



## jltrefethen (May 9, 2013)

I am also taking my test soon, in June, and manage to land a job coding in a smaller hospital in my area.  Try to keep your hopes up and keep networking. I kept sending out resumes and applications regardless so, keep at it!


----------



## jennylynh (May 9, 2013)

I did 2 things when I graduated.  I applied for every type of medical position such as Receptionist, Front Desk, Billing, etc.  You will be able to gain experience that way and get yourself into a coding position later.  Also, even if job descriptions say they want experience, apply anyway.  I was lucky and landed a coding position a few months after graduation, but that's because I applied for postings that wanted more experience and they were willing to train.  Good luck!


----------

